# 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!???



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I have a buddy looking to buy a new car. He's looking at cars like the Lancer Ralliart and RSX. So I took him to VW to drive some Jetta's and Golfs.
So as we are walking around the lot, he says he does not want a car made anywhere in North America (Mexico/Canada/US). So I see Wolfsburg Edition Jetta, and I proudly proclaim, "ahh a Wolfsburg, this one was made in Germany!" and I go over the the front window to take a peak a VIN I'm sure will start with a "W" ...... But no, it's a big fat "3".







followed by me saying some not very polite words "WTF! God [email protected]* @*&%, why is this called a Wolfsburg Edition!? Why? Who is in charge here??" 
They should just call it the "Puebla Edition" and stop the nonsense!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*

WE is just a trim package, has nothing to do with where it was built.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (PerL)*

I can remeber a time when WE cars where actually made in Wolfsburg.
Now it means some Stainless exhaust, stiffer springs and a set of BBS alloys. Nice stuff for sure, but I think they should just call it the "Sport" like BMW does.
I guess the only way for him to get a new German VW is to buy a Passat or Jetta Wagon.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_I can remeber a time when WE cars where actually made in Wolfsburg.

When was this? The 80's? Because ever since basically MK3's and up they've been made in Mexico. Who cares where the car is made, the designation for the car is what makes it special, what rock have you been hiding under to not know all VW's except Audi/Passat's and Jetta Wagons are made in Mexico?


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_
I guess the only way for him to get a new German VW is to buy a Passat or Jetta Wagon.

Actually, GTIs are made in Germany, and I think standard Golfs are, too. With the A3, all US models were made in Mexico.
And 'Wolfsburg Edition' has never had anything to do with the country of origin. It has always been the high-end of the model range, but the car is build in the same plant as the normal model. I.E. the Fox Wolfsburg is still from Brazil, but the Vanagon Wolfsburg was from Germany.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (Boxer2100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boxer2100* »_Actually, GTIs are made in Germany, and I think standard Golfs are, too.

Yes, they are made there, but not the US models. The regular Golfs for USA are amde in Puebla, while the US Golf GTIs are made in Brazil. The R32 comes from Slovakia.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Yes, they are made there, but not the US models. The regular Golfs for USA are amde in Puebla, while the US Golf GTIs are made in Brazil. The R32 comes from Slovakia.

The very early MK4 GTI VR6's were made in Wolfsburg actually, I think maybe only 1999.5 and 2000 but that's about it.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (ZoomBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_
When was this? The 80's? Because ever since basically MK3's and up they've been made in Mexico. Who cares where the car is made, the designation for the car is what makes it special, what rock have you been hiding under to not know all VW's except Audi/Passat's and Jetta Wagons are made in Mexico?


Well pretty much the only VW's that matter to me are MKI, and MKII's. The rest just seem to keep losing their VW "soul" as the years go on. Still better them every other car on the road, of course, But if I was 16 again, these cars would have hard time capitvating me like the older ones did.


_Modified by CanCBR at 11:32 PM 8-19-2004_


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't think where it is made has alot to do with it (although I'd rather mine made in Germany too), but moreso how it is designed and such.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (91JettaTurboDiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91JettaTurboDiesel* »_I don't think where it is made has alot to do with it (although I'd rather mine made in Germany too), but moreso how it is designed and such. 

Yeah, that should be the case, but in its current state, the Mexican assembly line is outdated, and I don't know if you've noticed, but the quality of the cars coming out of there lately hasn't been so hot.
Remember the Pennsylvania Rabbits?


----------



## arribasn (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (Boxer2100)*

I dunno my mexican jetta has had less problems than my german one with way less miles


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_I have a buddy looking to buy a new car...
So as we are walking around the lot, he says he does not want a car made anywhere in North America (Mexico/Canada/US). 

Good move on your buddy's part! He certainly knows his cars. Those Hondas made in Ohio are not very good. Toyota Camrys from Kentucky have a bad reputation as well. It's amazing they can sell any of them! And get this, my brother's new Lexus RX330 was assembled in Canada. That must explain Lexus' reputation for producing crapola.
Yup, your buddy knows his cars.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (shgolden)*

Actually, some of the Canadian car plants have the highest quality in the world.


----------



## Quick VW (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Yes, they are made there, but not the US models. The regular Golfs for USA are amde in Puebla, while the US Golf GTIs are made in Brazil. The R32 comes from Slovakia.

Yup, mine was from the plant in Brazil.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (ZoomBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBoy* »_When was this? The 80's? Because ever since basically MK3's and up they've been made in Mexico.

As a matter of fact, it was the 80's through the early 90's. All of the Wolfsburg Edition A2 cars were built in Germany; starting with the A3's, W.E. cars were built in Mexico.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (shgolden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shgolden* »_
Good move on your buddy's part! He certainly knows his cars. Those Hondas made in Ohio are not very good. Toyota Camrys from Kentucky have a bad reputation as well. It's amazing they can sell any of them! And get this, my brother's new Lexus RX330 was assembled in Canada. That must explain Lexus' reputation for producing crapola.









You got any facts to back that up. First of all, EVERY Honda Accord sold in the U.S. comes from the plant in Marysville, OH. The plant is very well-managed and the quality is consistently high. Also, I'm pretty sure that all of the US market Camrys come from the Georgetown plant. I have never heard bad things about the US plants of any of the Japanese automakers (except for Nissan, but that was just bad oversight).
The countrey of origin has nothing to do with a car's quality, which is determined by design, outside suppliers, proper oversight, and worker training.
The problems with VW mostly stem from a lack of control over outside suppliers and an outdated plant in Puebla, Mexico.


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (Boxer2100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boxer2100* »_You got any facts to back that up. First of all, EVERY Honda Accord sold in the U.S. comes from the plant in Marysville, OH. The plant is very well-managed and the quality is consistently high. Also, I'm pretty sure that all of the US market Camrys come from the Georgetown plant. I have never heard bad things about the US plants of any of the Japanese automakers (except for Nissan, but that was just bad oversight).
The countrey of origin has nothing to do with a car's quality, which is determined by design, outside suppliers, proper oversight, and worker training.
The problems with VW mostly stem from a lack of control over outside suppliers and an outdated plant in Puebla, Mexico.

Umm...sacrasm buddy.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (Mossman)*

no, not all mk2 wolfsburg editions were made in Germany.
my 86 golf WE was made right here in the USA


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (Boxer2100)*

I guess my tongue was not planted firmly enough in my cheeck for you Boxer2100!








I picked the highest quality cars I could think of (Accords, Camrys,
Lexus...) to prove that in todays automotive world, place of manufacturing is irrelevant. I was just playing on the fears that people used to have about Japaneese cars being built in the USA.
It's those same irrational fears that would make someone not buy any car produced in North America.
Did you really believe that I thought that Canadian Lexus are crap?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (shgolden)*

I don;t believe that it does not matter where your car is made.
Anyone here who has worked on a German made car and it's US counter part nows there is a difference in how they are assembeled.


----------



## jeff72 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*

So is that difference good or bad?
Thanks


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (shgolden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shgolden* »_I guess my tongue was not planted firmly enough in my cheeck for you Boxer2100!








I picked the highest quality cars I could think of (Accords, Camrys,
Lexus...) to prove that in todays automotive world, place of manufacturing is irrelevant. I was just playing on the fears that people used to have about Japaneese cars being built in the USA.
It's those same irrational fears that would make someone not buy any car produced in North America.
Did you really believe that I thought that Canadian Lexus are crap?









I guess I wasn't thinking when I responded to your last post







.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_I don;t believe that it does not matter where your car is made.
Anyone here who has worked on a German made car and it's US counter part nows there is a difference in how they are assembeled.



That has more to do with engineering and manufacturing oversight than it does country of origin. I would suggest that the problems have to do specifically with Ford, GM, or DCX and not with the whole US of A.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (jeff72)*

well i guess is good 
besides the assembling line for the jetta and the beetle are the most equipped whit state of the art robots (at least 250 robots) and they export 80% of the jetta and golf production to the US and Canada and the new beetle production to 80 countrys around the world even Germany 
so iguess its not that out dated and low quality
i heard that the may start assembling the mk V too (not sure ) but some people say that
and VW has 50 yaers stablished in Mexico so i guess they are plenty of experience and besides Europe countrys Mexico is the VW meca of America


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition = MADE IN MEXICO !!??? (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_I have a buddy looking to buy a new car. He's looking at cars like the Lancer Ralliart and RSX. So I took him to VW to drive some Jetta's and Golfs.
So as we are walking around the lot, he says he does not want a car made anywhere in North America (Mexico/Canada/US). So I see Wolfsburg Edition Jetta, and I proudly proclaim, "ahh a Wolfsburg, this one was made in Germany!" and I go over the the front window to take a peak a VIN I'm sure will start with a "W" ...... But no, it's a big fat "3".







followed by me saying some not very polite words "WTF! God [email protected]* @*&%, why is this called a Wolfsburg Edition!? Why? Who is in charge here??" 
They should just call it the "Puebla Edition" and stop the nonsense!

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha








funniest thing i've read all day








thank you
bill


----------

